# please help me identify species and sex



## pfrederi (Nov 9, 2008)

I am pretty sure:

ob peacock (hybrid maybe) not sure of sex 3 in.
reb zebra (not sure of sex) 4 in
kenyi????? (not sure of sex) 5 in

thanx in advance

also what kind of pleco would be compatible in this tank can i use a leopard pleco?


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

All ob peacocks are hybrids, yours is male.
Second fish is male red zebra.
Another picture of the third fish would be nice. Is it the dominant fish? If so, maybe a female kenyii, likely not pure though. Again, a better picture would help.

-Zen


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

last fish looks like a large old Labidochromis "Hongi"

all look male.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

noki said:


> last fish looks like a large old Labidochromis "Hongi"
> 
> all look male.


Yup, definately looks like a hongi.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Agree, all males and last is a L. hongi.

As far as what type of pleco, always start with an inexpensive one. Mbuna can often do significant damage to plecos most often eating their eyeballs. 

Of course they also often ignore them. :thumb:


----------



## pfrederi (Nov 9, 2008)

thanx for the reply guys most helpful.

yes large fish (hongi) is dominant when it was not sick. i am not sure whats going on with it have a post under ilness and sickness have not gotten a reply lately. has lil piece of tail missing and looks like maybe finrot. water parameters are good. so all male huh maybe i need to throw in a female to stir the pot a little


----------

